# Tumbling Blocks



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

The Christmas gifts are finished. But I needed a project to keep me out from underfoot while the preparations continue in the house. I've been wanting to make a 3-D Tumbling Block Cutting Board since I saw the first one on the internet. I had some scraps left, and I had some time to kill. I'm sort of proud of the way it turned out. 

Merry Christmas Y'all!


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

You should be proud of the way it turned out. Very nice.


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

Andy,

That's a great looking Board. The optical illusion is super.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

As well you should be...got dizzy admiring it...


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Andy,

I have always loved the Tumbling Blocks Pattern and it looks like you have mastered the use of it in this cutting board.

Did you use the individual block method to build it or was this cut from a glue up of boards?


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Plus 1 for design and execution.


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

MEBCWD said:


> Andy,
> 
> I have always loved the Tumbling Blocks Pattern and it looks like you have mastered the use of it in this cutting board.
> 
> Did you use the individual block method to build it or was this cut from a glue up of boards?


I built this one by using the techniques techniques in this video. 






I can't imagine trying to corral all those tiny blocks and get the joints tight.


----------



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

WOW! that board is a work of art Andy! I have wanted to make one myself. I still have a few more projects to catch up on first.
Great work you did on that one. Thanks for posting.

Ellery Becnel


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

outstanding...


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

Wow, what Stick said.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Ya done good Andy... you need to get out from underfoot more often 

you did a great job keeping the colors right..


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

I think using the dark wood for the joints makes them a lot less obvious than light wood. Much better approach. I had to look closely to see the seams. Nice job.


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

PhilBa said:


> I think using the dark wood for the joints makes them a lot less obvious than light wood. Much better approach. I had to look closely to see the seams. Nice job.


Thanks, but it was accidental. The mahogany and maple were full 4/4, but the walnut was only 1/2, so I used it for the thin layers. I'm glad I did it that way though. The job has several steps, but isn't really as difficult as it looks.


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

well done !!!!!!


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

DonkeyHody said:


> Thanks, but it was accidental. The mahogany and maple were full 4/4, but the walnut was only 1/2, so I used it for the thin layers. I'm glad I did it that way though. The job has several steps, but isn't really as difficult as it looks.


Oh no, couldn't possibly be an accident. When it goes your way, own it!


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Absolutely WOW


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Yes Andy you should be proud. Excellent looking board.


----------



## Murtu01 (Mar 9, 2014)

Simply stunning!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Roy Drake (Feb 10, 2014)

Really nice. Highest compliments to you.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Nickp said:


> As well you should be...got dizzy admiring it...


Me too ..... great work!


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Phenomenal board. The video was a real plus.


----------



## AndyL (Jun 3, 2011)

It looks great, well done.


----------



## furboo (Oct 12, 2015)

Very nice, Andy. Video is great too...thanks for sharing!


----------

